# light honey's



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Talking with a friend at the office...wondering what kinds of honey are almost water clear...especially in the Texas area...any thoughts?
Thanks
Barry
Indianapolis


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Vetch


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Look at this picture of honey from south america: 

"White honey" from the flower commonly known as "Xukinay"
http://www.bio.uu.nl/promabos/stinglessbeekeeping/index.html

It seems as if that bottle in the picture may have been produced by stingless bees.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

If so, that is the lightest honey I have ever seen!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Barry dont you guys in Indy get any Locust honey I have seen it as light as that pic from So America


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I have a sample of some Alaskan Fireweed, that is the lightest I've seen. Last season, we got about 3 gallons that is almost as light in color and no fireweed is grown anywhere near here. I have no idea what flora source it may have been.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

honeyman46408 when you say locust honey you mean "black locust"? we get black locust around here in virginia. The ones I've seen is a light yellow color .


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Ed,
Sure...we had a great black locust bloom this past season...one of my best years, A coworked picked up some really light honey from a roadside stand in Texas a few years ago and I'm trying to help him remember what kind it might have been.
Barry


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I get pretty much water clear honey and snow white comb from hairy vetch fields. Soybean honey is a little darker. Mesquite honey is bright yellow. Horse (lemon) mint honey is medium dark and has a citrus/mint taste. Wildflower can be anything in between. That's pretty much it around here. Hill country and brush country will be different. There are lots of regions in Texas, from swamp to forest (pine and hardwood) to beach to mountains to desert (low and high). Narrowing it down to a region would help.


----------

